# Easy, Realistic Toe-Tags



## Jadewik (Apr 10, 2009)

As a time-saver, I admit to using a graphic from another website:
http://www.citymorguegiftshop.com/CMGSTOETAG.pdf

Please visit the above link and be aware of their copyright usage. Since I didn't deviate in the design of my tags enough to constitute new copyright, their terms of use still apply. Thanks. =)

I took that image and scaled it down and touched it up in Photoshop. The resulting image was this:









Office Depot (or similar office-type store) sells large manila tags which are the perfect size for a good toe-tag. They're relatively inexpensive for mass quantities.... something around $2 for 50.

Using the touched up image, I set up a document for label paper (size Avery 5163), and printed a sheet of labels. All you have to do is stick the label on the tag and PRESTO! Perfect Toe-Tags.

As an alternative idea-- if you're throwing a Halloween bash at your house that's mad science themed, It'd be very simple to create your own toe-tag invitations.


----------

